# Tractor Purchase.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I had a man stop by the house the other day and offer me what i gave for my 8240 Ford. I told him i would have to find another first, and he told me he wanted it. Well i've found another, a JD 4250 with 8800 hrs it looks like a feeding tractor trouble is it's 700 miles away. I would being buying without personal inspection and then getting it home, don't have a clue what trucking rates are. What do ya think?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been paying about a $1 a mile with a guy I use for trucking. It looks like a really clean tractor but 8800 hours, I wouldn't want to do that without seeing it in person.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

My local Agco dealer charges $2/loaded mile.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Depending on the price you could ask for a video of everything and if it was go go for it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> I've been paying about a $1 a mile with a guy I use for trucking. It looks like a really clean tractor but 8800 hours, I wouldn't want to do that without seeing it in person.


He must be doing it for the fun of it.Hopefully he at least gets pd both ways otherwise the fuel will cost him dang near a $1 per loaded mile


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

He’ll do it when he’s on his way back from a delivery and has an empty trailer. He’s all over the country so it also depends when he will be in the area. Sometimes it can take him awhile to pick it up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> He'll do it when he's on his way back from a delivery and has an empty trailer. He's all over the country so it also depends when he will be in the area. Sometimes it can take him awhile to pick it up.


That's still very cheap for a backhaul rate.The best I been quoted is $2 a mile and be at there convienious which is not quick enough for me usually so the last load cost me 2.65 a mile through a broker.Thats for 45,000 lb loads.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's a sharp looking 4250.

I had two tractors moved this year. A short, light'ish 6420 1010 miles for $1300, and a heavier longer 7420 with a 741 heavy duty loader 1260 miles for $1850. I had to wait a short time for a partial load and for those rates, but felt that both were a bargain at less than $1.50/mile, compared to most quotes I received.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree that's a good looking 4250!!! $1.00 a mile for back hauling is very low rate.


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Call the local Deere dealer, or talk to your dealer and have them call the local one and pay them to inspect it for you. That's a lot of hours.

Besides, if you get the deal worked out, you could always have the local deere place do the repairs needed and that would give you more time to arrange transport.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree that's a good looking 4250!!! $1.00 a mile for back hauling is very low rate.


That's why I keep using him! And he's a really nice guy on top of it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> $1.00 a mile for back hauling is very low rate.


I have had two tractors hauled to Michigan, a used one from around McNeil, Arkansas and a new one from Sealy Tx. The used one was like $1.05 a mile (2013), the new one was $1 a mile (2014). Both were back hauls, the new one also had a traveling companion (some sort of equipment for a Honda plant in Ohio). The used one flew solo, IIRC. With back hauls location might matter it seems, Josh and myself might be more fortunate with location than others, plus it was a few years ago in my case. YMMV.

Larry


----------

